# Rest In Peace and Binky Free Peter Cartier Rabbit



## holtzchick (Sep 6, 2012)

I didn't want to post anything in here until I received his ashes from the veterinarian but my beloved Peter Cartier Rabbit passed a few weeks ago due to an unfortunate accident. 

He was my best friend, went everywhere I went, we were a team. As I would sit on various forums, there he was, laying at the foot of my bed, content with himself to say the least. I loved Peter Cartier Rabbit more than anything in the world and now, I hope he is taking care of Phoenix and I from beyond the rainbow bridge. He is now binkying stress free, as careless and free as the wind. He was always a timid bunny, I managed to earn his trust. He trusted me to look after him, with his heart and soul, he trusted me. I was his caretaker and his guardian, I was the one that made it okay when he was afraid. I will always keep Peter Cartier deep in my heart and cherish all the memories we shared. 

The very least that I could do was to have him cremated so that he may stay with me forever. I would like to share a few photos of Peter's urn so that he may also be remembered on Rabbits Online.


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh no. So sorry for your loss.  The urn is beautiful and what a great way to honor him and keep his memory with you.

I have such a close bond with Agnes I can only imagine how it feels to lose them. Hang in there and I hope with some time the pain willmease and you can smile at the memories.


----------



## HEM (Sep 6, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss
You got him a very nice urn so that you will always be able to remember him and talk to him.
It is very hard to go through times like this but hopefully with time and memories you will be able to heal.
Binky free Peter Cartier


----------



## whitelop (Sep 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 
The urn is beautiful though. 
Binky free Peter Cartier Rabbit :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2012)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 6, 2012)

You made his life better.


----------



## kmaben (Sep 6, 2012)

So, So sorry to hear about Peter.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your Peter-he was a very special owner and you were did a great job with him-I can tell how much you loved him just by the way you write about him. He'll be very missed~
RIP buddy and Binky free :rainbow:


----------



## nc_bunnys (Sep 7, 2012)

Very sorry for the loss of Peter. It is so sad to lose our bunny friends. Keep remembering the wonderful life you gave him & the joy he gave you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 7, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man. :bunnyangel:


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 9, 2012)

Awh, thank you all for your kind words. 

I'm hoping he is doing better somewhere out there!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm so so sorry, yours is the first Bridge announcement that made me cry, my PM box is always open.
He will be remembered and loved

Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 13, 2012)

I still miss Peter so much 

As I was sitting at work, I had a memory of him flash back to me... When it was time to go into his cage for the night, I would always take a piece of his bunny cookie and put it at the top of his ramp for him to go into his hutch. Some days, it made him so excited that he would circle around the ramp a few times before he jumped and he would actually grunt... 

oh I still miss him so much.


----------



## JBun (Oct 13, 2012)

I know how you feel. My little Dash was just the sweetest most affectionate bun. She died from stasis several months ago. I miss her a lot and start to get teary if I think about it too much.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no,  I'm so sorry for you.

At least he will have so much fun at the bridge, and will always be grateful to you for such a kind and loving owner. 

I can't wait for the day that rabbits will be reunited with there owners.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it still hurts. I lost my heart bunny six months ago and, just this morning, tears came as I was cleaning and thought of how she used to follow me as I did my chores. I believe there is something especially intense about the loss of a bunny love.

Your urn is beautiful. I love the heart with Peter's name on it and the beautiful art work behind it. You gave him a wonderful life and honor his memory.

Binkie Free, Sweet Peter!!!

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes there is something special about bunny love! I think it is because bunnies are delicate and sweet and amazingly trusting! 

Thank you for your kind words


----------

